# Best road routes from Park City to SLC?



## core4 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello-

I'm working on planning a route around the Wasatch that will start in Utah Valley (Pleasant Grove), travel up through Provo Canyon, into Park City and down to Salt Lake City back into Utah County.

The only leg I have no clue about is how to get from Park City to SLC on reliable paved roads.

Any suggestions?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## baldmanrunning (Aug 12, 2008)

As far as I know, you would have to ride on I-80 for a few miles, but not far. You take the frontage road from the outlet malls to Summit Park, then get on the freeway for a few miles and get off at East Canyon, then go over Little Mountain and down Emigration.

Alternatively (and much longer... Lotoja training anyone?) you could continue north from Park City through Coalville and Echo to Hennefer, then come back down through East Canyon and Emigration, but that would ad significant mileage. As far as I know, for a road ride that's completely paved, those are the only options. Someday hopefully they'll pave Guardsman's pass, but not yet.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

There where rumors about a paved path running from Mt. Dell over the summit but I think that funding has put the skids on this plan. Too bad I would love to ride up to Park City from "down" in the valley with out having to ride on I-80.


----------

